# Engine make over



## timtom (Jul 7, 2006)

Want to give my engine a good clean, it's 24 years old and the main problem is it has been sprayed with the dreaded lacquer.  It is thick in places, gone a V hard yellow and needs to come off. Advise please.  Cheers timtom


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

sounds similar to this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=8445


----------

